

Ask HN: do you think i should put more efforts in this jquery plugin? - ges

I just developed this night a jquery plugin allowing you to simulate live text typing on DOM elements. It is very basic for now since it is just a few hours fresh.<p>I think it could be handy for some designers to make their website feel more dynamic, for example for coding tutorial or writing lessons producers. Any thoughts to share?<p>Github: https://github.com/gwendall/textplayer<p>Demo: https://gwendall.github.com
======
ale55andro
Looks like a js news ticker so it's not exactly novel. Lots of those around.

------
jaequery
demo link broken?

~~~
ges
Sorry for that, no https --> <http://gwendall.github.com>

